# Feed for chickens,



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, kind of different to see me posting in the poultry, but I have a few questions 

What is a good brand of feed that I can feed them? There is some good reviews on Nutrena's feed. Does anyone feed that? What about Purina Layena (if anyone has the ingredients to the Layena please post here)? Does anyone feed ADM? I feed ADM to my goats, is it good for chickens? 

And has anyone had good results the Purina Flock Block? I am pretty sure I will be free ranging my birds, I think it will be healthier to free range them. 

Oh and any other necessities I need to get before the bundles of joy get here? 

Oh and I am getting Buff Orpingtons, and Silver and Golden Laced Wyandottes, I will be purebreeding the buffs, I ordered one rooster and and five buff hens. 

Thanks in advance! 

Oh and what is a good starter grower ,NON MEDICATED feed I can give them?


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Bar ale all the way- not sure if you can get it-- they have all purpose grower crumbles or pellet (the one with the turkey on the front)- its 22% protein and non medicated....

I just noticed they have a high protein layer pellet for the younger hens too (thats something I would consider for when they are moulting, or when weather is pretty harsh (cold, wet) and they need the extra boost....


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

CAjerseychick said:


> Bar ale all the way- not sure if you can get it-- they have all purpose grower crumbles or pellet (the one with the turkey on the front)- its 22% protein and non medicated....
> 
> I just noticed they have a high protein layer pellet for the younger hens too (thats something I would consider for when they are moulting, or when weather is pretty harsh (cold, wet) and they need the extra boost....



Not firmilar with Bar Ale, what is it?


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

I did Flock Block one winter-- they liked the first one, but by the second they were kinda Meh.... they do love mash though-- just warm water and feed stir and let it sit for a few minutes to soften up-- and you can add leftover scraps and yogurt to it too -- that really gets them going....


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

I see that fee is in CA. I am in illinois, i probably won't be ablw to get it


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

CadesLilFarm said:


> I see that fee is in CA. I am in illinois, i probably won't be ablw to get it


I guess that is why I chose it, for a more locally based feed-- there will be someone from your state that knows a good local brand (we did raise 2 batches of chicks on mostly Purina start and grow- for the first month or so, and they did fine)...

(it couldve have been the Purina Flockraiser too, I forget-- we managed to hatch out a small batch of chicks from 2 broodies last summer, enough for our needs anyway! Very pleased with our jersey giants)....


----------



## gjensen (Feb 8, 2014)

The feed I would suggest is not sold near you. 

I fed Purina Flock Raiser for a while, and I think it is good feed. My birds did well on it. It is a decent all round feed if the females have access to oyster shell. I did not have to feed my males a separate feed. That to me, was an advantage. 
I also liked that it had a high enough protein content to help balance low protein forage or whatever low protein "treats" I gave them. 
I breed poultry so I prefer a breeder ration, but for general flock use and minor breeding, it is a good feed. I prefer it over traditional laying feed if the birds that are being fed are not production layers. 
A downside was that I thought it was a little high in price for what was being sold, but locally it had it's advantages over other available feed. I choose to order my feed in. 

I tried the flock blocks and there is nothing wrong with them. I like the concept, but felt they were not worth the cost. I did not find any real advantage to them other than I liked the idea. 
I think they are best suited for winter housing to give the birds something extra to do. Then I would prefer hanging some greens to pick at, which I feel they need more in the winter.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

im a SOUTHERN STATES man. i use their feed exclusively now adays. just traditional layer pellets or crumbles. they have med. and non med. chick starter also. im not sure this is available where you are. its a cheaper feed. but i free range and i have had great results out of using this feed along with free ranging.

SS also has a premium type feed. in a red label bag. it supposedly has a little more nutrition and premium grains that their traditional doesnt have. its advertised as a breeder ration. but i havent used it enough to say yay or nay. 

they carry a type called ROCKIN ROOSTER. thats higher protein pellets and a 5 way scratch grain. these are quite a few more dollars than traditional. i used it for yrs when feeding sporting fowl. i liked it. but i havent seen the need for it when free ranging.

purena and nutrena are expensive feeds. and im betting that in a run of mill laying flock, you would never know the difference tween these expensive feeds and the cheaper traditional feeds i mentioned from SS.


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

Dead Rabbit said:


> im a SOUTHERN STATES man. i use their feed exclusively now adays. just traditional layer pellets or crumbles. they have med. and non med. chick starter also. im not sure this is available where you are. its a cheaper feed. but i free range and i have had great results out of using this feed along with free ranging.
> 
> SS also has a premium type feed. in a red label bag. it supposedly has a little more nutrition and premium grains that their traditional doesnt have. its advertised as a breeder ration. but i havent used it enough to say yay or nay.
> 
> ...


Isn't Southern States in Pennsavalina? I will look into it


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

CadesLilFarm said:


> Isn't Southern States in Pennsavalina? I will look into it



i know nothing of PA.....but if not. im sure TRACTOR SUPPLY is. they have the DUMOR brand feed. plus they carry the other brands. purina and possibly nutrena. the DUMOR is a decent brand. similar to SS type feeds. but TS is higher priced than SS.


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

CadesLilFarm said:


> Isn't Southern States in Pennsavalina? I will look into it



Do you happen to have the feed label for the Southern States??????????????????


----------



## gjensen (Feb 8, 2014)

I prefer Southern States myself. I do order in the game bird breeder, and there is definitely an improvement in the quality of the chicks. 

Rocking Rooster is good feed to. I was feeding it, but decided to simplify and go to one feed. 

If someone showed their birds, both of these feeds is good for conditioning. A bit costly for a laying flock. 

I "cut" my feed out of season. 

Southern States has a good range of products for different preferences and purpose. All of it is good feed.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

i have a couple bags of their traditional layer crumbles out in the barn. im sure their is a label on them. what do you need to know?


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

Dead Rabbit said:


> i know nothing of PA.....but if not. im sure TRACTOR SUPPLY is. they have the DUMOR brand feed. plus they carry the other brands. purina and possibly nutrena. the DUMOR is a decent brand. similar to SS type feeds. but TS is higher priced than SS.



I have no idea where I heard it was from PA. My tractor supply is 45 mins away, so I can't stock up on DuMor or Southern States that easily. And I have never seen Southern States at my TSC


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

gjensen said:


> I prefer Southern States myself. I do order in the game bird breeder, and there is definitely an improvement in the quality of the chicks.
> 
> Rocking Rooster is good feed to. I was feeding it, but decided to simplify and go to one feed.
> 
> ...



what does this mean exactly mr/mrs jensen? (sorry about the questionable title...im not familiar with you yet)


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

CadesLilFarm said:


> I have no idea where I heard it was from PA. My tractor supply is 45 mins away, so I can't stock up on DuMor or Southern States that easily. And I have never seen Southern States at my TSC



southern states is a co-op. what ever that means exactly. they make their own brand of feed. they are TS's competition. you wouldnt see their feed at TS. 

you could stock up once a month. thats what i try to do. but my SS is 10 mins away so many times i make unnessary trips there during the month, just cause i can....and im a weak man too.

TS is 12 mins away. but sometimes i go there too just cause i can. even though i dont purchase feed there anymore.

just for reference sake.............a metal trashcan can hold 150 lbs of feed. 3 bags worth. for a small flock thats free ranged this will hold them for over a month. perhaps 2 months or more during summer when they have natural things to eat, and wont hit the self feeder to often.

IMO a laying flock needs a self feeder at all times. granite grit and oyster shell at all times too.

a breeder flock doesnt. i used to ration out feed to my brood pens. but they do need grit and shell esp. if penned and not ranged.


----------



## gjensen (Feb 8, 2014)

Dead Rabbit said:


> what does this mean exactly mr/mrs jensen? (sorry about the questionable title...im not familiar with you yet)


 I do not have access to a complete breeder ration that I like other than the feed I mentioned. About a month before I put my pens together they are on this ration 100% until I am through. I like the results that I get. 

This a nutrient dense feed and has a higher protein content than what is needed the rest of the year. I can get away with saving a little money by diluting the mix with a little soaked oats and wheat. 

I cut back on the wheat and oats before and during the molt to. 

It saves money and I do not have to change feeds according to the season. All that changes is the qty of grains that they are fed. 

Most of the birds, most of the time, get to range. According to what I am doing with them. So that is "cutting" the feed to me also. If they do not get out, they get a handful of greens. 

Anything that dilutes or changes the qty of feed, is to me, cutting the feed.


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

Dead Rabbit said:


> southern states is a co-op. what ever that means exactly. they make their own brand of feed. they are TS's competition. you wouldnt see their feed at TS.
> 
> you could stock up once a month. thats what i try to do. but my SS is 10 mins away so many times i make unnessary trips there during the month, just cause i can....and im a weak man too.
> 
> ...



Ther reason I wanted to use the Purina is because it allows me to be able to not feed oyster and grit. Do you have the label for the SS laying feed?


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

> Anything that dilutes or changes the qty of feed, is to me, cutting the feed.


gotcha. i understand now.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

CadesLilFarm said:


> Ther reason I wanted to use the Purina is because it allows me to be able to not feed oyster and grit. Do you have the label for the SS laying feed?



yes i have the label. 

its just me. but regardless of what they advertise, me myself and i prefer to always have a container of both grit and oyster shell full and in front of them at all times.


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

I buy from the local feed store, and in regards to chicken feed, they only have Nutrena, so that's what I give my birds. Mostly All-flock since I have ducks, but Nutrena's layer and scratch mixes are good too. As for their chick starter, it gets them through their younger weeks. No bad comments about it. Never used the medicated versions.

Once I did visit a TSC farther away, and the Purina was $5 a bag higher than the feed store, so I didn't bother.


...But I have got to get one of these 'Flock Blocks' everyone is talking about. Heard plenty of good reviews about it, although I doubt my hens need it. Might be good for a winter treat though.


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

Dead Rabbit said:


> yes i have the label.
> 
> its just me. but regardless of what they advertise, me myself and i prefer to always have a container of both grit and oyster shell full and in front of them at all times.


I would like to see the ingredients on it, could u post a pic of it here? I guess I will also give them oyster and grit as well.


----------



## TeenyTinyFarm (Jan 19, 2014)

We use Purina Layena for our small backyard flock. They do very well on it and production is VERY good even in winter. Purina also makes an unmediated starter which we used. I can't say Purina is better than anything else as we have never tried anything else, but it has worked well for us.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

I think Purina isnt a bad standard, good fallback food, but if you find something local that is more economical and works well (or better even)- go for it!


----------



## gjensen (Feb 8, 2014)

That is right. 

For the most part Layena, Purina, etc. are equivalents. 

Often the best feed to buy is from a local mill. Usually the feed is fine, you are supporting someone that is local, and the feed is more economical. 

We do not have one close enough to use or I would get a custom mix made. For a lot of us, the limiting factor is what is available. 
I pay attention to how long that feed sits there to. That matters.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

_*Commercial Chicken Feed Ingredients*_

Wonders too about ingredients, the Purina Flock Raiser does not have the ingredients listed on the bag, and is not listed on the website either (that I could find). It had the nutritional info. I did see a ingredient list on a dealers site, not sure if it was accurate tho, first ingredient was corn, then something 'plant protein'. They do tout loudly that there is no animal products in it, which I find odd because chickens are omnivores.

I chose the Flock Raiser because it was easily available, high protein, I dilute with a grain scratch mix and I started with mixed gender and aged flock.

We can compare nutritional values protein, fats, etc but I am interested in the sources of the nutrition....not against GMO or Soy or what ever, just want as much info as possible. 

Dog chows have the ingredients listed, why not chicken chows....or maybe it's just Purina?

CadesLilFarm, apologies if you feel I've highjacked your thread, maybe I should start a new one where everyone can post what brand they feed and what the ingredient list is


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

aart said:


> _*Commercial Chicken Feed Ingredients*_
> 
> Wonders too about ingredients, the Purina Flock Raiser does not have the ingredients listed on the bag, and is not listed on the website either (that I could find). It had the nutritional info. I did see a ingredient list on a dealers site, not sure if it was accurate tho, first ingredient was corn, then something 'plant protein'. They do tout loudly that there is no animal products in it, which I find odd because chickens are omnivores.
> 
> ...



It is on the feed tag on the bottom of the bag, it has the ingredients and the analysis.............. Usually. And I am wanting to know the ingredients too! So don't worry about hijacking it! Lol! And you can call me Cade. ;-)


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

here ya go CADE. i hope you can read it. this is their traditional ration. perhaps next time i'll get a tag off the other qualites of crumbles and post them so we can compare difference.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

aart said:


> _*Commercial Chicken Feed Ingredients*_
> 
> Wonders too about ingredients, the Purina Flock Raiser does not have the ingredients listed on the bag, and is not listed on the website either (that I could find). It had the nutritional info. I did see a ingredient list on a dealers site, not sure if it was accurate tho, first ingredient was corn, then something 'plant protein'. They do tout loudly that there is no animal products in it, which I find odd because chickens are omnivores.
> 
> ...


Ingredients will be on the tag on the bag. Don't expect much more then grain products, grain byproducts or some thing similar. That way they can use what ever is available cheap to make up the ration to the specific protein and mineral content listed on the bag. If yuor lucky you might find a company making a "fixed ration" with a specific formula.

ETA 

I see Dead Rabbit posted a label while I was typing, it's a typical label for what you find in todays feed industry.


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

Dead Rabbit said:


> here ya go CADE. i hope you can read it. this is their traditional ration. perhaps next time i'll get a tag off the other qualites of crumbles and post them so we can compare difference.



Ok DEAD RABBIT. I will see if I can get Southern States here!


----------



## TeenyTinyFarm (Jan 19, 2014)

View attachment 23029
View attachment 23030
here is the Purina Layena label


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

TeenyTinyFarm said:


> View attachment 23029
> View attachment 23030
> here is the Purina Layena label



Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We feed Sprout or Prince feeds here. Have never been disappointed by performance of either brand. 
Both have non medicated starters that have worked well for us.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks Cade and all....


OK went and looked at all 4 Flock Raiser bags I had down in the coop, 2 had the tags, 2 did not. So I do have the ingredient list, just wasn't on the bags I looked when I wanted to see it.<rollseyes>

Here it is, I hope y'all can read it if your interested.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Allen W said:


> Ingredients will be on the tag on the bag. _*Don't expect much more then grain products, grain byproducts or some thing similar. *_That way they can use what ever is available cheap to make up the ration to the specific protein and mineral content listed on the bag. If yuor lucky you might find a company making a "fixed ration" with a specific formula.....


Not sure if this is a bad thing or not.

My local mill has a scratch and a layer mix.
Their layer mix is only 14% protein, 2% fat and5% crude fiber, they don't list other nutritional levels, not even calcium. But it's cheap $13-14/50#.
I pay $16-17 for 20% Flock Raiser.

I do buy scratch and oyster from them as it's less expensive and I do try to support local biz in our tiny town.

It's all a balance I guess.

Here's our local mills tags.


----------



## gjensen (Feb 8, 2014)

It always kills me when the ingredients list does not list the ingredients.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

i believe 14% is a little to low and 20% a little to high for continual feeding. 20% probably isnt bad during molt. but most feed corn and other things that will lower protein %% when its all said and done.

on another forum yrs ago. a fella custom mixed his ration. then took it to a lab had it tested. and it actually came back at a higher %% in protein than the mill said it did. i guess thats why on the tags it has that (min) (max) added. in reality its a range.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Dead Rabbit said:


> i believe 14% is a little to low and 20% a little to high for continual feeding. 20% probably isnt bad during molt. but most feed corn and other things that will lower protein %% when its all said and done.
> 
> on another forum yrs ago. a fella custom mixed his ration. then took it to a lab had it tested. and it actually came back at a higher %% in protein than the mill said it did. i guess thats why on the tags it has that (min) (max) added. in reality its a range.


Yes, they get the 20% FR and 8% mill scratch at a 2:1 ratio....I don't know what that works out to, but the 20% FR is diluted. 

Not sure how the mill calculates their percentages...and if their labels are accurate.


----------



## Boer2222 (Dec 17, 2013)

Commercial feed
I prefer blue seal feeds
Or should I say my chickens prefer
I also blend most of my feeds that way I can get the protein 
And it's a lot cheaper too do it yourself


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

Boer2222 said:


> Commercial feed
> 
> I prefer blue seal feeds
> 
> ...



But Blue Seal is only in New England. I tried getting it here, and couldn't. So not everyone will be able to get the BS.


----------



## TeenyTinyFarm (Jan 19, 2014)

Boer2222 said:


> Commercial feed
> I prefer blue seal feeds
> Or should I say my chickens prefer
> I also blend most of my feeds that way I can get the protein
> And it's a lot cheaper too do it yourself


I can get blue seal here in NC locally. Do you happen to have a tag? I would love to not have to go to two separate feed stores for the chickens and goats, LOL!


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

TeenyTinyFarm said:


> I can get blue seal here in NC locally. Do you happen to have a tag? I would love to not have to go to two separate feed stores for the chickens and goats, LOL!



Well I cant get BS anywhere around here, no feed stores will order it for me. I would REALLY like to get some of their goat grain though


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

gjensen said:


> That is right.
> 
> For the most part Layena, Purina, etc. are equivalents.
> 
> ...


I've worked in the feed industry for almost 20 years and I whole heartedly disagree that Local Feed is the best. In my experience these feeds are usually the most bare bones and manufactured to meet minimum nutrient requirements.

Typically these feeds don't contain specialty feed ingredients that are included in feeds from the major manufacturers such as probiotics, gut health modifiers, and other ingredients designed to improve both health and productivity of the flock.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

CadesLilFarm said:


> But Blue Seal is only in New England. I tried getting it here, and couldn't. So not everyone will be able to get the BS.


Blue Seal is available to any Kent Dealer in the USA.

The poultry feeds sold by Kent and Blue Seal are now all labelled under the Blue Seal brand. We feed Blue Seal Extra Egg to our flock.

Jim


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Lazy J said:


> I've worked in the feed industry for almost 20 years and I whole heartedly disagree that Local Feed is the best. In my experience these feeds are usually the most bare bones and manufactured to meet minimum nutrient requirements.
> 
> Typically these feeds don't contain specialty feed ingredients that are included in feeds from the major manufacturers such as probiotics, gut health modifiers, and other ingredients designed to improve both health and productivity of the flock.


I think it depends on the local feed -- like we were in a hurry and grabbed a 25# bag of Farmers Best chick starter (I think dont quote me on the name) the local mill brand-- but honestly I dont think it has the quality of my regular Bar - Ale feed (longer term following, good reviews) and will switch it out asap....


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Lazy J said:


> Blue Seal is available to any Kent Dealer in the USA.
> 
> The poultry feeds sold by Kent and Blue Seal are now all labelled under the Blue Seal brand. We feed Blue Seal Extra Egg to our flock.
> 
> Jim


 
Kent Shut the Evergreen mill done in Ada and I haven't been able to get chicken feed since that I'm happy with. I was feeding their fixed corn based layer feed.


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

Lazy J said:


> Blue Seal is available to any Kent Dealer in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, my feed store carries, Kent, they said they cannot get Blue Sea, in


----------



## gjensen (Feb 8, 2014)

LazyJ, you are probably right, but I do not believe that is always the case. 

I was very unhappy with feed from one small mill and literally watched my birds go downhill until I connected the dots and switched. Then I like the feed from another small mill, and they have a good mix. If they were closer, I would use them. And I am pretty picky about the condition of my birds.

So maybe most are bad, but are they all? Not all, but I do not have the experience that you have to make a blanket statement like that. I qualified my statement by the word often. Maybe I should have used sometimes.


----------



## gjensen (Feb 8, 2014)

BlueSeal can be had in my part of SC if you order it in. I wanted to try their breeder ration before they changed the mix.


----------



## Boer2222 (Dec 17, 2013)

CadesLilFarm said:


> But Blue Seal is only in New England. I tried getting it here, and couldn't. So not everyone will be able to get the BS.


I have been using blue seal for a while and I live in Virginia
Don't have any trouble getting it


----------



## Boer2222 (Dec 17, 2013)

Try this web they know a lot about feeds espicially blue seal

www.cheapchickpoultryfarm.weebly.com


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Sep 23, 2013)

My chickens ship out March 3! I am so excited!!!!!!! Yaya ya ayayayayaa


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

Why not get something from your local feed store? Mine grinds their own and the tag is labeled 21% Min Protein. I know it's cheaper and my girls lay better on it than Blue Seal or anything else at TSC.


----------

